# orangish red frog poo?



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

So I just noticed orange red frog poo on the mag leaves. These frogs are Luecomelas and are about 8 to 9 months old. I just recently switched them to Hydei fruit flies and feed every other day. Rotating Rep Cal and Herptivite Supplements. Just wondering if this is normal or just more red due to the larger flies(red eye pigment)


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

You answered that one yourself. The red coloration is normal and I suspect it is from, like you said, the eyes.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would not bet the house on that theory....

Is it runny or solid?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I would not bet the house on that theory....
> 
> Is it runny or solid?


I've always seen red poo (solid) when I fed mine hydei....just my theory.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I feed my leucs hydei and their poo doesnt look orange or red


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe a silly question but: Do you have a red heat lamp nearby?

Thom O


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Most of the time I don't get the reddish orange in fecal matter, but it does come with the territory with hydei. If that's what it is no problem. The solidity of the fecal matter could tell you otherwise.

We need to watch multiple signs with these frogs.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

I've noticed this occasionally with my leucs as well. It always seems to coincide with a heavier feeding schedule. The feces are always solid and well formed, so I never even questioned it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It will depend on the levels of pterins in the eyes of the flies and of course the amount of flies fed to the frogs. It is very possible to get reddish fecals from frogs that have consumed large amounts of flies that in turn had decent levels of pterins. 

Ed


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a hard time noticing it is red until it gets soaked from misting and starts to run (like on a leaf or the glass). Other than that it looks brown when its fresh. I'm sure most of us have personally seen or seen pics of frogs in deli cups with moist paper towel lining them...ever notice a reddish orange spot?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I've especially noticed the 'red poo' upon feeding younger frogs fruit flies. Adding the Repashy supplement to their feeding repetoire may add the necessary probiotics to help them break more of this down, or it may not.


----------

